# Popped the Question, Diamond Ring next



## Dell (24 Nov 2004)

I've asked my girlfriend to marry me and now we need to go about buying the ring. From looking in jewelers windows for the post while there seems to be huge differences from place to place in Dublin (she's openly hinted she wants to pick the ring herself). I’d like to get the best value for money possible; I know about the 4 Cs and my girlfriend (she will not let me call here fiancé until she gets the ring) is well aware also but I want to take her to jewelers that won’t rip us off. I am sure there are some jewelers that offer real good value for money but the problem is finding them. Any suggestions on where the best place to buy a diamond ring in Dublin would be super.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (24 Nov 2004)

B.J. Fitzpatricks, formerly in South Anne Street, now in Sandyford Industrial Estate. They supply a lot of the smaller jewellers, and their prices are generally better. They don't sell rubbish, either — if you're talking about a serious investment like that...

Congratulations!


----------



## car (24 Nov 2004)

*diamonds*

Try davy conway on liffey street.  Ask for davy himself.

See ebay.co.uk for ideas and prices. 
I was almost sure that ebay had an irish site when I looked a few months ago but there was so little on it I havent visited since, but the ebay.ie page is blank.  Can someone post a link to it if they have it?


----------



## Henny Penny (24 Nov 2004)

Congratulations on your engagement ... I will recommend Michael Perry in the Powerscourt centre ... an artist and perfectionist. You can choose your own stones, setting, metal etc. He will give honest advice without much fuss ... then again maybe it's fuss you're looking for ... if so, any high street shop will pamper you ... after a while they all look the same ... shiny!


----------



## car (24 Nov 2004)

*ebay ireland found (unfortunately)*

I found the irish ebay at ebayireland.com.  Its still This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language.  I searched for irish located diamonds only and it brought back 6 hits, 4 of which were in america.  Although 1 of them looked as though the location was Dublin, when you go in to the item, it says US shipping only. Nice one.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2004)

*Re: ebay ireland found (unfortunately)*

Anything useful ?

*Try davy conway on liffey street. Ask for davy himself.*

Does he have a shop or does he just hang around the area?


----------



## Monsieur Bond (24 Nov 2004)

* I know about the 4 Cs...*

Applebys on Clarendon st, D2 may not be the cheapest, but will look after you and in my experience are the only jeweller (apart from Paul Sheeran next door to them) to sell very high quality diamonds. They are also guaranteed to impress your fiançée.

Many jewellers around Dublin only do G colour for example.


----------



## Lemurz (25 Nov 2004)

Got my Mrs a nice sparkler in Fields.

Saved 20% with their [broken link removed]


----------



## karton2004 (25 Nov 2004)

*Fields discount - all jewellers give them*

All jewellers will offer a discount once asked when buying diamond rings so be sure to ask!! Their markup is huge anyway so they have no problem giving a minimum of 15% - some will give up to 25% if you seem very interested but haggle well enough


----------



## Imperator (25 Nov 2004)

*Re: Fields discount - all jewellers give them*

A french colleague of mine took his fiance to Antwerp to but the diamond, he said the selection and value was fantastic, in addition they had a cracking weekend.  Might be worth the cost of the flight.


----------

